# Kaufberatung/Empfehlung



## ein_euro_agent (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo!
Ich habe zurzeit ein preisgünstiges Hardtail in meinem Schuppen stehen. Momentan probiere ich mich im Pfälzer Wald an so kleinen Sprüngen über 3-4 Stufen die so auf den meist mittel stark verblockten Trails vorhanden sind. Die Sprünge sind wahrscheinlich extrem unspektakulär aber mir macht es eine riesen Freude und ich würde auch gerne mehr solcher Sprünge einbauen in die Strecken wenn ich den Bunny Hop einigermaßen beherrsche. Leider stehen mir nicht die großen Finanziellen Mittel zur Verfügung da ich noch Schüler bin, deshalb habe ich mich umgesehen und habe das Slide AM 5.0 entdeckt. Ich kenne mich überhaupt nicht gut aus und wollte eure Meinung hören ob dieses Fahrrad meinen Ansprüchen gerecht werden würde.  Mein Vater hat mir jetzt vorgeschlagen dass es im Sommer noch einen Alpencross machen möchte, daher ist meine zweite Frage ob das AM 5.0 auch Tourentauglich ist? Oder muss ich tiefer in die Tasche greifen für das AM 7.0 was gerade so an meiner Kostenobergrenze entlangschrammt? Oder doch ein ganz anderes Fahrrad?
  Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus bei euch für eure Antworten!

  Lg Florian


----------



## Themeankitty (1. Januar 2012)

Mit dem Slide AM kannst du eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen, es ist eben ein All Mountain Bike, das bedeutet dass es voll tourentauglich ist, also auch ohne große Anstrengungen bergauf fahren kann, aber man bergab richtig Spass hat, und auch kleine Sprünge kein Problem sind !
Das AM 5.0 und 7.0 unterscheidet sich eben in der Ausstattung, da kommt es eben daruaf an wie viel du maximal Ausgeben möchtest. 
Setz dir einfach ein Preislimit.
Mit dem Slide AM kannst du eig. nichts falsch machen, da es seit 2009 regelmäßig sehr gute Testergebnisse von Fachzeitschriften bekommt, außerdem ist bei Radon das Preis Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar 

MfG Juli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ein_euro_agent (1. Januar 2012)

Das heißt also, das AM 7 ist nice to have aber es tut der Sache keinen Abbruch wenn ich mit einem 5er fahre. Ist der unterschied zwischen den beiden Forken denn gravierend, weil das ist in meinen Augen der "wichtigste" Unterschied zwischen den beiden. Natürlich ist die XT Ausstattung auch toll aber man muss genauso reintreten wie bei einer Deore 
lg Flo


----------



## Themeankitty (1. Januar 2012)

Die Rock Shox Revelation ist auch gut, muss nicht unbedingt eine Fox sein .
Du wirst als Anfänger wahrscheinlich keinen großen Unterscheid zw. den beiden Modellen merken. 
Du kommst sowohl mit dem 5er als auch mit dem 7er überall hin. 
Vll. wirst du es später, wenn du mal erfahrener bist, bereuen  das du "nur" das 5.0 anstatt das 7.0 genommen hast, aber ich denke, dass musst du dann letztendlich entscheiden.
Außerdem hast du bei 5.0 auch einen XT Schaltwerk und eine SLX Kurbel.


----------



## ein_euro_agent (1. Januar 2012)

Was mich jetzt spontan interessiert ist der Unterschied zwischen Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 und dem Radon Slide AM 5.0 ist. Ich habe einen aus der Nachbarschaft gefragt (man muss dazu sagen, dass er Canyon Fahrer ist) der meinte er hätte auch ein Radon gehabt und der Rahmen wäre nix gewesen??! Er hat meinte mit dem Canyon ist er viel besser auf der Strecke weil es lebendiger wäre Ich sehe diese Aussage sehr skeptisch hat einer von euch diese beiden Fahrräder vergleichen können? Das einzige was mir auffällt ist abgesehen von der Rahmenform dass einige Komponenten bei dem Canyon alle eine Liga unter der von dem Radon spielen.

  Lg Flo


----------



## Themeankitty (2. Januar 2012)

Canyon ist dieses Jahr unglaublich teuer geworden, und wie ich finde für ein Direktversender zu teuer!
Ich glaub,dein Nachbar will, dass du dir ein Canyon zulegst,deswegen erzählt er so ein Blödsinn


----------



## ein_euro_agent (2. Januar 2012)

Das wäre natürlich sehr naheliegend  
Ich finde leider keinen direkten Vergleich zwischen den beiden Bikes, wobei ich die Forke von Canyon sehr interessant finde. Ich denke ich muss mir einfach beide anschaun fahren und dann entscheiden welches mir persönlich besser gefällt, ausser es gibt jetzt das entscheidende Detail was dem einem oder dem anderen den "Vortritt" gewährt?!

Lg Florian


----------



## Bench (2. Januar 2012)

ist eine Geschmacksfrage.

Gefällt einem der leicht geschwungene Rahmen mit innenliegenden Zügen von Canyon besser (wäre nicht die abartig hässliche Lackierung dieses Jahr...), oder mag man lieber einen klassischen, kantigen Rahmen mit außenliegenden Zügen, die man dann auch selber leichter tauschen kann und nimmt dafür noch wesentlich bessere Parts fürs gleiche Geld mit?


----------



## ein_euro_agent (2. Januar 2012)

Ich frage mich ob es da irgendeinen Qualitätsunterschied gibt? Oder bezahle ich die 200 Euro in die Marke hinein?


----------



## Bench (2. Januar 2012)

hmmm

Canyon ist schon sehr lange eine bekannte Versendermarke, wird sehr oft verkauft und sieht man extrem viel. Ist wie ein VW Golf.

Radon ist relativ neu, die Rahmen werden von Bodo Probst konstruiert (ein sehr bekannter Rahmenbauer), die werden eher weniger verkauft (im direkten Vergleich zu Canyon).


----------



## Themeankitty (2. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich verkauft Radon seit ca. 2 Jahren auch sehr viele Räder, das sieht man ja daran, dass 2011 das Radon Slide AM 9.0 sehr sehr schnell ausverkauft war.
2012 werden mit Sicherhiet noch mehr Räder verkauft werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ein_euro_agent (2. Januar 2012)

Ok das steht also alles klar fürs Radon! Kann man bei Radon eigentlich Rabatte aushandeln beim Einkauf vor Ort? Dh Skonto und Preisnachlässe? Hat einer von euch da Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Bench (2. Januar 2012)

Hier liest man öfter, dass wenn man im Ladengeschäft in Bonn einkauft, man kostenlos noch zubehör raushandeln kann, also zB Schutzbleche, Lampen, Pumpe, oder sowas.

Aber ich hab kA.


----------



## ein_euro_agent (2. Januar 2012)

Ja ok dann lasse ich mich einfach überraschen und verlasse mich auf meine Ausdauer vom orientalischen Basar


----------



## o_aig_o (27. Januar 2012)

Servus
Wollte mir seit einiger Zeit ein neues Fahrrad zulegen. Ich bin dann auf Radon gestossen und hab letztes Jahr die reduzierten Preise gesehen von den 2011er Modellen. 
Wollte da noch nicht einkaufen, weil ich dachte vielleicht sinken sie nochmal wenn die 2012er Modelle draussen sind.

Hatte jetzt bei Radon angerufen wollte extra nach Bonn fahren um da nen schickes Rad zu kaufen mit passender Kaufberatung aber leider haben sie dort kaum Fahrräder zum probefahren was ich schon bissel komisch finde, weil wenn ich nen Rad kaufe für 3000 euro würd ich auch gerne eine Testfahrt machen bzw das die Rahmengrösse optimal zu mir passt. Wie soll ich das jetzt machen einfach auf gut Glück im Internet bestellen und hoffen das alles gut geht ?
Hab mir überlegt mir vielleicht doch im Bike Max nen Rad zu kaufen.

Ich will einfach ne Kaufberatung und mal nen Stage nen Slide und nen Skeen probefahren das ich mich auch für das passende Rad entscheiden kann. Find ich doof, das dass nicht geht.

Habe mir auch überlegt in ein normales Geschäft zu gehen mir die Rahmengrösse nennen zu lassen und dann bei Radon zu bestellen. Dabei komm ich mir aber doof vor und wenn ich erstmal drin bin führt eh eins zum anderen.
Kauft ihr eure Räder immer einfach so oder was ? was soll ich dann machen!


----------



## Wiepjes (27. Januar 2012)

o_aig_o schrieb:


> Servus
> Wollte mir seit einiger Zeit ein neues Fahrrad zulegen. Ich bin dann auf Radon gestossen und hab letztes Jahr die reduzierten Preise gesehen von den 2011er Modellen.
> Wollte da noch nicht einkaufen, weil ich dachte vielleicht sinken sie nochmal wenn die 2012er Modelle draussen sind.
> 
> ...




Hi, ich hab mich für ein Slide 9.0 entschieden, war 2 mal da und konnte alle Räder probefahren. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen was du postest. Um deine Rahmengrösse zu finden musst du nicht ins Geschäft,das geht auch so. Miss deinen Schritt und ruf da an. Also warum kompliziert, wenns einfach geht. Am besten ruf den Jupp an. Der hilft dir weiter.


----------



## o_aig_o (27. Januar 2012)

ja wollte mir auch das slide 9.0 zulegen oder das slide 10.0
glaub ist ein cooles Rad. 
Wie fährt es denn so ? bist du zufrieden hast du dir das 2012 Modell gekauft ? wie lange war die Lieferzeit ?

ist es bequem ? wollte nen rad haben wo ich nicht so schnell rückenschmerzen bekomme.

gruss chris.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (28. Januar 2012)

o_aig_o schrieb:


> Servus
> Wollte mir seit einiger Zeit ein neues Fahrrad zulegen. Ich bin dann auf Radon gestossen und hab letztes Jahr die reduzierten Preise gesehen von den 2011er Modellen.
> Wollte da noch nicht einkaufen, weil ich dachte vielleicht sinken sie nochmal wenn die 2012er Modelle draussen sind.
> 
> ...



Totale Einsteiger sollten nicht im Internet kaufen, da die gesparten X EUR in keiner Relation zu der fehlenden Fahrfreude stehen, wenn man was falsches hat und es noch nichtmal merkt.


----------



## Wiepjes (28. Januar 2012)

o_aig_o schrieb:


> ja wollte mir auch das slide 9.0 zulegen oder das slide 10.0
> glaub ist ein cooles Rad.
> Wie fährt es denn so ? bist du zufrieden hast du dir das 2012 Modell gekauft ? wie lange war die Lieferzeit ?
> 
> ...



Hi bin das Slide auf dem Testival gefahren und noch mal im Laden. Schön straff, super Performance, sehr ähnlich den alten Cyclecraft, kaum Wippen für ein AM, super Ausstattung. Sind aber nicht lieferbar, erst in 3 Wochen. Hab das 9.0 bestellt, aber vielleicht wirds auch das 10.0.


----------



## psycho82 (28. Januar 2012)

o_aig_o schrieb:


> ja wollte mir auch das slide 9.0 zulegen oder das slide 10.0
> glaub ist ein cooles Rad.
> Wie fährt es denn so ? bist du zufrieden hast du dir das 2012 Modell gekauft ? wie lange war die Lieferzeit ?
> 
> ...



Wer soll dir jetzt schon sagen, wie sich das 2012er Slide fährt? - Die 2012 Slides werden ab der 8 Kw ausgeliefert und zu diesem Zeitpunkt wirst du das 2012 Slide dann auch erst in Bonn proberollen können.

Erwarte dir von der Beratung in Bonn nicht zuviel - Wenn du vernünftig beraten werden willst dann lass Dich  dort von Jupp beraten.

Gruss

Benny


----------



## Wiepjes (30. Januar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Wer soll dir jetzt schon sagen, wie sich das 2012er Slide fährt? - Die 2012 Slides werden ab der 8 Kw ausgeliefert und zu diesem Zeitpunkt wirst du das 2012 Slide dann auch erst in Bonn proberollen können.
> 
> Erwarte dir von der Beratung in Bonn nicht zuviel - Wenn du vernünftig beraten werden willst dann lass Dich  dort von Jupp beraten.
> 
> ...



Hi psycho, du konntest das Slide auf dem Testtag fahren und im Laden stehts auch.


----------



## psycho82 (30. Januar 2012)

Testag o.k. - hier kann man schon einen Eindruck vermittelt bekommen...

Die bisherigen 2012er Bikes im Laden sind aber leider nicht zum proberollen (zumindest vor den Testagaenn) und stehen dort schon eine ganze Weile! 
Außerdem was soll eine Runde auf nem Parkplatz vor dem Laden bringen? So eine Runde ist zwar besser als nichts - man kann zumindest mal die Geo erfühlen, aber eine wirkliche Probefahrt ist sowas nicht.....

Gruß

Benny


----------

